# Recommendations for a beginning bow hunter



## CoachG (Feb 18, 2009)

This was my first year hunting deer during the gun season. I had so much fun, I've decided to try bow hunting next year so I can enjoy the entire season.

My question is what equipment do you recommend for a beginning hunter? I plan on putting in plenty of practice, and I have an area where I can target shoot all year long.

Thanks in advance for your tips!


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

Don't do it man. You'll get hooked and spend the kids inheritance!


----------



## CoachG (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm already hooked. I small game hunted for 30 years and enjoyed every bit of it ... but nothing I've done comes close to taking a deer!


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

If you get a crossbow,Horton makes a really good one. As well as Ten-Point if you have the money ! As far as Compound Bows go I can't help. Broadheads go with Muzzy-100 's or Rage makes a really good 2-Blade.From what I am hearing. Go check out Gander Mountain and the archery guys will set you up. Good luck and be safe !


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

My advice is first figure out what you can afford. Then buy the best that you can find in the range your willing to spend. Some used equipment will be better than some of newer equipment at better price. There is alot of knowledge on here for any and all questions about what you may be considering. May it be a Compound or Cross Bow, these guys will not steer you wrong. You may get many differing answers But; I found if you go with the majority you'll be in good shape. Then once your setup just practice and practice some more. You owe the deer the best of your skills. To get use on drawing back on a animal make some of your practice this summer shooting ground hogs. This will combine a reason to be out doing some preseason scouting.


----------



## CoachG (Feb 18, 2009)

fakebait said:


> My advice is first figure out what you can afford. Then buy the best that you can find in the range your willing to spend. Some used equipment will be better than some of newer equipment at better price. There is alot of knowledge on here for any and all questions about what you may be considering. May it be a Compound or Cross Bow, these guys will not steer you wrong. You may get many differing answers But; I found if you go with the majority you'll be in good shape. Then once your setup just practice and practice some more. You owe the deer the best of your skills. To get use on drawing back on a animal make some of your practice this summer shooting ground hogs. This will combine a reason to be out doing some preseason scouting.


Some great things to think about. Thanks!

I will be buying a compound bow. My friends have recommended going to pawn shops and second-hand sports shops after the season ends b/c I'm told good deals can be found there from folks trading their stuff ends after the season is over. I'm told the same thing about waiting to visit gun shows after the season is over b/c the prices will drop.

I intend to practice all summer long. I've never pictured killing a groundhog with a bow. That will be a challenge!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Take a visit to 'Sports Junction' Jim is a nice guy and will set you up.
He's located on Rt 534 north of 90. PH- 440-466-3852

I would also try in Middlefield- Geauga Bow (Tom is excellent) or Great lakes Outdoors.
Both have a ton of new and sometimes decent used bows for sale.

Right now is the time to buy them for cheap.

I wouldn't go to Gander Mtn for bow service... but that's just me- I like the small shops that give you that personal service.

As far as Brand- you can't go wrong with any used bow model like: Hoyt/Mathews/Parker/ Bowtech.
Buy a 3-5 yr old solid bow THAT FITS YOU- and you'll be good to go for years.
The nice thing about used bows- is that usually they come with, quiver and sights and rests already on them.
The accessories add up in cost with a new bow!

I shoot an old High Country- 10 yr old bow, but its small, lightweight, and I shoot well with it.
My friends make fun of me shooting that old, little bow- but they stop teasing me after I beat them in 3-d 

The other thing too about the small shops- is that you could go outside and shoot the bows before you buy them... believe me, a hoyt will feel way different then a bowtech and vice versa. Talking to people and shooting them your self- you'll start to get a 'feel' for what you like on brace height, poundage, etc..
When your pulling your bow back on your first deer- you want that good smooth 'feel' not, awkward or over weight- becouse you bought it for $100 from a pawn shop and it doesn't quite fit you.
You want to be "one" with your bow before taking it to the field- you owe it to yourself and to the deer.
Good luck man


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

id recomend starting out with a crossbow. Get a horton or another good quality bow. If you dont have the money for a new one, look on craigslist or ebay, theres always good deals on bows with everything you need to get started. 

If you have the time and the money you can always go with a compound. It will take longer for you to get set up and cost more in the long run after you add all the accessories.


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

I agree with the fact that you have to consider your budget and the time you are willing to spend practicing. This was the first year I had shot a bow since I was a kid, and I decided to get a Mathews. It was expensive, but you get what you pay for. Not to say that other companies dont have good equipment, its just what my family has always shot. I also chose the compound over the crossbow because of the challenge it presents. Yes it takes more time and more money (to equip), but IMO those challenges make it a lot more fun. Take a look at the money and the time and buy whats right for you. Either way you go it will definately be a blast.


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

I would recommend going to a bow shop or having someone with you that really knows how to fit and set up a bow. By going to a shop you spend a little more money but you'll be able to get the bow set up right. And if they have an indoor range they may even be able to give you some shooting pointers to get started with. I walked out of the shop with my first bow at least able to hit the target consistently day 1. Lots of practice before I was ready to hunt but at least not loosing arrows every practice session.

Don't forget all the accessory costs when looking at how much you want to spend. Arrows, release, sight, rest, quiver...all adds up. I would do some reading into the advantages/disadvantages of the different equipment options. 

For example, know what style rest you want. Prong style,drop away, whisker biskit  WB is my favorite esp starting out. There is less to play with and your arrow wont fall of your rest when you see your first deer bc your shaking so bad (happened to me haha).


----------



## Wildlife (Dec 12, 2010)

I bought my somewhat naked Reezen from a previous owner off the internet. This person who sold it to me, supposedly shot it no more than 50 times. He decided he wanted the new 09 Mathews Monster instead, so he sold it off to me. Once I received the bow, it was in supreme condition, just like brand new. I was very pleased with my purchase. The cost was very comparable compared to any of the sporting goods stores, approximately $150 bucks cheaper. Once I received the bow, I took it to a reputable Outdoor sporting goods store with an indoor range. I knew how I wanted to setup my bow up, so I spent the money I saved from the bow and spent it on the things I wanted on it, still within my budget. I know a bow is a significant investment, especially when you are first getting started; however a good bow with plenty of practice definitely pays off in my opinion. I had plenty of bows in the past, but nothing like my Reezen. So good luck in tracking one down and my you have much success out there in the wild!

Sincerely,
Wildlife


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

ramfan said:


> Go check out Gander Mountain and the archery guys will set you up.


I would highly recomend staying as far away from places like this as you can when it comes to archery equipment. If you do shop around GM and find something you like, take it to an actual archery shop to have it set up. Both of the GM stores in the Columbus store have worked on my bow in the past. Both times I have had to go to a real pro shop to get their mistakes corrected. Needless to say, they dont touch my equipment any more. The real shops dont charge any more than GM to work on a bow and in most cases ou are dealing with someone who does that kinda work on a daily basis.

I'll also say it can be very expensive for a bow setup. You dont have to spend 1000 bucks plus to have a good shooting bow. I have shot Fred Bear for years and been very happy with them allthough thier new stuff now costs as much if not more than mathews, bowtech, etc. I currently shoot a Diamond, made by Bowtech and it shoots extremely well. Id put it up againt the most expensive bow sold.


----------



## ChutesGoer (Jun 1, 2009)

I shot a High Country Machined Supreme until this year when I bought my Ross Carnivore. I love both bows. My High Country is FAST and less quiet and my Ross is less fast and nearly silent. 

Ross Carnivore 31 - 51lbs
Gold Tip Carbon Arrows
Thunderhead 125 broadhead - (Will be switching to a 100 grain this year since I dropped > 10lbs of draw weight)
Truglo Quiver/Sight
Whisker Biscuit Arrow Rest
No Peep

Here is my biggest recommendation for starting out shooting. Practice in short spurts. Your shooting muscles will get tired long before you feel them getting tired. When this happens, you start developing bad habits or making adjustments unnecessarily. You will drive yourself crazy. Shoot three arrows at a time. Shoot 5-10 times per session. Then recover. Like anything else, the more you shoot, the longer you can shoot.


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

I'm interested in getting into bow hunting also. Can anyone recommend a good archery shop in or around cincy?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## CoachG (Feb 18, 2009)

Great information everyone. I do appreciate it, as do others reading the post.

The recommended stores are also appreciated, as well as their contact information.

Have a great Christmas everyone!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Check out A1 Archery in Hilliard, Fishermans Warehouse in Columbus and Vances Shooter Supply in Columbus. All of those have really good pro shops with employees who only work on bows all day. Fishermans Warehouse is my favorite shop but Vance's probably has the best deals of the three. A1 Archery is an indoor range with a pro shop so you could actually shoot several bows there to see what you like. They dont seem to have near as many bows on hand as the others though.


----------



## Z_28_0117 (Mar 30, 2010)

I've been looking to brag on Fisherman's Warehouse. I bought a bow there and to me they're the experts on bows in the area. When I bought the bow, they took the time to set it up right, threw in extras and fixed the bow twice for no charge (nothing they did caused the problem.) This was not an expensive bow either.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Z_28_0117 said:


> I've been looking to brag on Fisherman's Warehouse. I bought a bow there and to me they're the experts on bows in the area. When I bought the bow, they took the time to set it up right, threw in extras and fixed the bow twice for no charge (nothing they did caused the problem.) This was not an expensive bow either.


I agree. Those guys always seem to go the extra mile for me as well and I dont have an expensive bow either. In fact I didnt even purchase my bow from them. Most of thier products tend to be a tad higher than other places but I dont mind paying an extra couple bucks for great customer service.


----------



## GotSpaceOnMyWall4U (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm with the other posts...STAY AWAY FROM BIG BOX stores. Go to a few shops and shoot a few different name brands if possible. I personally was dead set to buy a Matthews UNTIL I put a Bowtech at full draw, it never went back on the shelf. A little advice is don't go for the shortest bow out there if your just starting out, they are not nearly as forgiving as a longer axle bow. Another tip is BACK TENSION RELEASE, they will improve your shooting whether you are a backyard shooter or a seasoned vet. Make sure you search the net for prices on everything before you buy too. Prime example my brother bought the exact bow as mine for a fraction of the price a few months later. Thats my .02 goodluck and have fun with whatever you get.


----------



## blue fox 1 (Jun 10, 2008)

ramfan said:


> If you get a crossbow,Horton makes a really good one. As well as Ten-Point if you have the money ! As far as Compound Bows go I can't help. Broadheads go with Muzzy-100 's or Rage makes a really good 2-Blade.From what I am hearing. Go check out Gander Mountain and the archery guys will set you up. Good luck and be safe !


ok first things first.....NO and i mean NO gander mountain and their untrained unqualified mess of an archery department.....if u really are serious about getting into archery hunting the first thing u need to do is determine which bow fits u.like a good duck gun when u shoulder it it just fits. a bow is the same way when u draw back and anchor u should know. i c u live in jefferson. so my advice is to make a trip out to geauga bow on rt 87....here is their phone number...440-632-1245. when u call ask for larry. he has shot competition for years and there isn't anything this guy doesnt know about a string and stick.let him know that u r new to archery and u need shoot some bows and need to learn the mechanics of it. tell him that jason has refered u to him. he will be able to help u out and find the bow that fits u,the draw length,arrow weight,and all the other stuff that goes along with it. the thing i must stress is to shoot every bow manufacturer out their. i myself am a mathews man. always have been and always will be. i did shoot the bowtec admiral and i must say it is a good shooting bow.also i would stay away from pawn shops until u know what u r looking for as far as archeryu equip. goes.....when u know where to look for damages on archery equip then u can shop at pawn shops.whelp good luck and let me know how it goes......


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I just wanted to throw in a little note.

Many beginning bowman elect to use a Daimond Razor.
This bow can "grow" with the shooter with lots of adjustment
in draw length and pull weight. The packages come with accessories and
normally sell around $300.

If you have growing children or expect to hand your first bow off to someone else, this bow can be adjusted to fit them and their draw weight and initial cost is not so bad compared to most other bows.

Cabelas has an indoor range and they will let you test several types of bows to see what feels best for you. Of course they will try to steer you to the more expensive bows but at least you can try several different bows to see which one you can shoot more comfortably.

Once you decide which bow suits you best you can always shop other stores.


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

I definately agree with the fact that you need to avoid big stores (Cabella's, Dick's Sporting Goods, and Gander Mt.). To find what works best for you go to a small shop that will allow you to shoot several bows to see what feels best to you. There is a small shop about an hour east of columbus called Woodbury (If you go,Dont pay sticker price! They are normally very willing to wheel and deal.) Dont avoid shorter axel-to-axel bows either. With parallel limb technology a lot of the shorter axel-to-axel bows are just as forgiving as many of the longer bows. Again, its all about what feels good and what you are comfortable shooting.

Good luck!


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

Well I think you know what you want to do so bows are not one size fits all they have to be custom tuned to you I would start shoping but that being said start with your draw length once you know what that is then you have somthing to go buy and not being brand loyal get what fits you and is comfortable to you kinda like shoes the first thing is what size you wear then there is only so many shoes that are that size this narrowes your serch just my 2 cents hope this helps oh and stay away from GM on the service end but this has already been stated


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

I think buying used or at a box store is an good way to get a deal, but be sure to budget $50-$100 for some arrows and extras from a reputable bow shop. There is very little money in the bow business and those in it, do it because they love it. I bought my bow from Dicks after a left hand model was heavily clearanced. I took it to a bow shop and they adjusted/tuned the bow, installed my peep, nocks, etc. I also bought a dozen arrows the cut to length. They didn't even charge me except for the parts and arrows. I highly recommend like others are saying and get a pro to set you up. Much less frustration getting started when it fits and is tuned right from the start. Also if you go to a bow shop they will let you know what draw length etc. to look for if you do buy at a box store or used.


----------



## joejack (Nov 25, 2010)

I had a good expeience at Dick's Sporting Goods in Sandusky. I bought a entry level Martin for my son there and Phil did an outstanding job setting up the bow for him. This was after visiting a private owned bow shop where the pro kept insisting my son had a 29 in. draw length. My son had a difficult time drawing this bow because he was almost to his anchor point before the cams turned over. At Dick's, Phil evaluated my son and then set the Martin up for a 26 in. draw length. My son could draw and shoot this bow very comfortably before we left the store. To make a long story short, it's not always the shop but how knowledgeable the staff is.


----------



## CoachG (Feb 18, 2009)

I bought a bow from a guy here on OGF for a great price. It pretty much included everything I needed. I only added limbsavers and a whisker biscuit, and picked up a new release.

I've been shooting at Lauhorners in Springfield, and I've got to say ... man, I wish I would have gone the bow route years ago!

All in all, I got all my gear (including a hard case) for under $200.

Thanks to everyone for the advice. I can't wait for the 2011 deer season!


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I got my bow setup from www.huntersfriend.com. Its pretty cool, you get the bow set up to your specs, arrows, field and broad tips, trigger, case, ext. (everything you need to get started). They have alot of different bows and prices. When i got mine it was set up perfect and dialed in. I was skeptical at first for buying a set up on line, but they made a believer out of me. In my opinion they have fair prices. I would suggest exleast checking them out.


----------

